Ask HN: Who uses Plan 9 or Inferno, and why? - rocky1138
======
Pixeleen
I used a commercial variant of Plan9 called Transit in the 2000s. It ran on
nCUBE n4 computers and had a CLI. It was built for high-performance video
streaming. There were interfaces for machine interconnection in a hypercube
configuration, to balance load and resources.

------
ddp
If I could broaden this question a little, I think the 9P file-system is still
used more than Plan 9 itself. I'd like to hear from the folks using it, why?
What does it offer that you can't get with NFS or AFS?

~~~
tyingq
I suppose one big advantage is that the protocol isn't specific to any
transport, so you can embed it where you want to. QEMU, for example, uses 9p
for virtio pass-thru filesystems from host to guest.
[http://wiki.qemu.org/Documentation/9psetup](http://wiki.qemu.org/Documentation/9psetup)

------
qubex
I used Plan9 in an amateur fashion on a multi-host network in the 2000-2003
timeframe. I've since fiddled with it in virtual machines and most recently on
Raspberry Pi.

I'd say that overall it is ”reassuringly disorientating” and delightfully
bewildering.

------
amjadcsu
In my previous company , we used 9p protocol for developing Vertex ;
[https://github.com/HPCLinks/Open-Vertex](https://github.com/HPCLinks/Open-
Vertex).

~~~
amjadcsu
To give more details, IBM was doing a research project on Blue Gene using 9p.
They called it HARE and were using 9p protocol.
[http://domino.watson.ibm.com/library/CyberDig.nsf/1e4115aea7...](http://domino.watson.ibm.com/library/CyberDig.nsf/1e4115aea78b6e7c85256b360066f0d4/87dbc7eedc294f848525797c00513e4e!OpenDocument).
W

